# Bobcat S-590 top speed?



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

We are running two bobcat S590 units and everything online shows the two speed option supposedly doing 11mph.

Both of my units top out at 6-7mph with the two speed engaged. You can feel the speed increase when engaging the two speed so I know it is working. Any ideas or things that I can check to troubleshoot?

Machines have been fully serviced and have no codes.

thanks!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Tire sizes factory or different? What's top speed in low range?

I demo'd an s590 over the summer, with base option tires and it did 11 mph.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

erkoehler;2062775 said:


> We are running two bobcat S590 units and everything online shows the two speed option supposedly doing 11mph.
> 
> Both of my units top out at 6-7mph with the two speed engaged. You can feel the speed increase when engaging the two speed so I know it is working. Any ideas or things that I can check to troubleshoot?
> 
> ...


Something is very wrong...that is about what it should being going in 1rst gear....not 2nd.

Has your dealer looked into the issue?



John_DeereGreen;2063177 said:


> Tire sizes factory or different? What's top speed in low range?
> 
> I demo'd an s590 over the summer, with base option tires and it did 11 mph.


ours does 11mph as well(w/factory tires).....12 w/ snow tires


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Could be as simple as turning up the speed setting option in the digital display. We did this with our single speed T590 since two speeed wasn't available on them yet. Its not as fast as a two speed but we definately maxed out our single speed.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

BMWSTUD25;2063902 said:


> Could be as simple as turning up the speed setting option in the digital display. We did this with our single speed T590 since two speeed wasn't available on them yet. Its not as fast as a two speed but we definately maxed out our single speed.


I ran a t300 all day one day and didn't know that. About an hour left of work o figured that out. I was so happy after that lol


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Anyone have info on how to change the speed setting? Picking up a single speed 590 next week and wouldnt mind a few more mph's


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

BMWSTUD25;2063902 said:


> Could be as simple as turning up the speed setting option in the digital display. We did this with our single speed T590 since two speeed wasn't available on them yet. Its not as fast as a two speed but we definately maxed out our single speed.


How do you do this?


----------

